# Marantz SR 4500/4600



## oceanman (May 30, 2006)

I want to buy this Marantz. That good idea is it? I have Denon AVR 1906, but his sound is too bad in all
rate: Stereo and HT.
With respect: 
oceanman from Bulgaria.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have not heard the Marantz, but have heard others speak highly of their receivers. I have used the Denon 3805 and 3806 as a preamp/pro in our home theater room I was very pleased with the over all sound. I believe some of our guys here have had some experiences with the Marantz, so maybe they will chime in.

Btw... welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

I have the Marantz 4300 in one room, but suspect that there's little to choose between Yamaha, Denon, Marantz, Onkyo etc at this level. The designs are all very similar and almost all made in China. Increasing the power output will more than likely give you the biggest improvement than choice of manufacturer.


----------

